# sexing african pygmy dormice



## shelby (Oct 11, 2005)

well i have tryed to catch my two dormice and its not happening i have two that live happily together they must be the same sex as no babies are their any signs that might indecate their sex as trying to catch them is stressfull to us all.
the reason i'm asking is i'd like to add to them.


----------



## coopere (Aug 6, 2008)

It is supposed to be similar to sexing guinea pigs - but lots smaller!


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

yep look up how to sex guinea pigs and its the same just smaller, it might me easier to put them in a glass an look from under, or if u can get them to stay still, lift up their tail and have a look, but its not easy, the older they are it will be eaiser, how old are they???


----------

